# How many people liked you as more than friends?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been bored out of my mind lately and just curious. So how many people liked you that way?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Where's the 0 option?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I added the zero option in.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh. Thanks. Forgot about that. I saw in another one of your posts Drella... weren't some guys interested in you before?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: re: How many people liked you as more than friends?*



sonya99 said:


> How could you ever know? A couple of people have told me so. I believed them.
> 
> and "more than friends like"...found you sexually attractive? or wanted to have a romantic relationship with you?


Romantic relationship. Sexually attractive doesn't count.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: How many people liked you as more than friends?*



deadrun said:


> Oh. Thanks. Forgot about that. I saw in another one of your posts Drella... weren't some guys interested in you before?


Checking out my rack doesn't mean they wanted to be in a relationship with me. I've never let anyone get close enough to develop any interest other than on a superficial level.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said one to ten....it's really only one, though :fall.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

three. 
they flirted with me a lot at school and such, and eventually lost interest since I was (and still am) incapable of sending signals that I was interested.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

zero :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I think 2,but thats a long time ago.Now there is none.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

None, of course. In fact, even if this poll were about people who liked you only as friends, it'd probably be only in the 1-10 category for me.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

None that I know of. And I don't know why not, I can name all the state capitals what more could a guy want?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Amazingly, there have probably been around 10 girls that liked me as more than a friend.. plus that one guy that said I was "phat" and clearly wanted more. :um 
I know.. I'm as shocked as everyone else.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

About 15. It's shocking I know.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

zero


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uyf


----------



## sasflower (Jan 9, 2007)

I said 11-20, I was kind of queen of the dorks in school. LOL! If I had any kind of confidence I probably would have been popular, everyone said I could be a model (if I was taller!)


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Not surprisingly 0.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Before the age of 18, I know of 3. After that I know of 5 or so from just online, none of whom I ever met. I'll have to go with 1-10, even though they all lost interest eventually.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

About 4 or 5 that I'm aware of.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Nobody.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

About a dozen.

Never went anywhere. Oblivious, uninterested, too shy, too busy, too depressed or too 'I'm moving across the country/ocean' to have ever gone anywhere. :stu


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked 11-20 because there were.. at a guess only roughly 15 people I ever knew that liked me in that way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

umm I've had people that liked me before, but they always start to hate me after awhile. :hide


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

luckies!!!!

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I must say I am the rare member of this group I would have to say over 30 girls or more have like me in my life, but I don't know if you are classifying in a sexual manner such as dating or flirting?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Just 1. Didn't find her till I was 47.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero :sigh


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had only a couple of people in my life. One was in college this one gal that was in her 30's ask me to study with her. She then got it in her head that we were an item. She was a nut case, and also she was married to a pastor. She was looking for someone to have an affair with her. I quickly got away from her. I don't do that kind of crap. I value my life too much. Then the other one is at work. I think the only reason she is interesting in me, because I have a decent job, own my own house. I also overheard her talking to another staff that she is trying to find someone with money so she can divorce them and get there stuff. I don't find anything attractative in her. She is a chain smoking, bar fly. I can't even sit near her during a meeting because she highly reeks of cigarette smoke. uke


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

unsure said:


> luckies!!!!
> 
> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


I am sure there are women who admire you that you don't even know about.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just 1 so far that I actually went out with. Maybe one or two back in high school that scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

1-10

Yep




Ok, 1.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

1-10, but it's usually the guys I'm least interested in.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

11-20 i guess.

But I am married now so its neither here nor there. I never want to be out there again.


----------



## EternalOrbit (Jul 8, 2012)

A lot, I'm not a vain person at all ( in fact im quite self conscious) and it's really awkward for both of us when I turn them down. Man it sucks... I've told some I was gay, others that I had a girlfriend, and even went as far as wearing a wedding ring in public. Life's weird.


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

0


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

No one haha xD


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

2 offline (this was long time ago)
2 online


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Lifetime? prob the 31+ option, Present day Zero :bah


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Around... 5 people irl. Only one of those got me though.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

To my knowledge, two (one of those online). Possibly another in middle school I didn't know about. A guy who'd sat near me in Spanish class told my mom (who taught a class he took later) that one of the two other eighth graders in that class had obviously had a crush on me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll never know. Girls never volunteer that information and I'm pretty oblivious to their subtle hints.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zero. :blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero :sigh


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

One girl liked me back in community college. But I didn't felt the same way, she wasn't physically attractive to me.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

i wish i knew. my upbringing didn't really allow for much social contact, so maybe only a handful.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

One online when I was 13, possibly three in real life, when I was 20, 23, and 25.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

0 in real life


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt anybody ever liked me.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I know of at least two, my ex and my current partner. I had a stalker in jr high - not sure if that counts. And I was recently told that a guy I was friends with freshman year really liked and wanted to ask me out. He never gave me any indication, but then I am also not good at reading hints.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Like four people. Two of them was when I was in 7th grade and the other one was a girl. She was mentally insane anyway and the other guy, well he isn't my type.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> To my knowledge, two (one of those online). Possibly another in middle school I didn't know about. A guy who'd sat near me in Spanish class told my mom (who taught a class he took later) that one of the two other eighth graders in that class had obviously had a crush on me.


Oh, I guess three that I know of. Forgot about the strange guy with the crush on me in my community college French classes when I was 15-16.

These were all more than ten years ago.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Three. The first I could have married. But his parents moved him away and told me he had died in a car accident. I had loved him for over six years. It took me a year to get into a sort of relationship, in which the guy ended up being polyamorous and at that time I wasn't open to that sort of thing. That was a summer relationship. I was also the skinny girl in the group (and I'm a US 16-18, most of his girlfriends were in the 26+ size range.) The third is my husband, but that's not going well currently. I'm in contact with #1 again. I only found out he was still alive AFTER I got married.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

??? I wish I knew..Maybe 1 person maybe not..:duck


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i dont know about emotionally but i know of about 6 girls that were attracted to me physically... they wer hot too... i guess i just need to learn to show my true feelings better


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

1



arnie said:


> I'll never know. Girls never volunteer that information and *I'm pretty oblivious to their subtle hints.*


Me too. Hooray for obliviousness!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

As far as I know, just one. Too bad I didn't feel the same.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Two.
Pro tip: Make them so mad at you that they hate you. Much easier on them and you.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1 when I was 13 years old.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol I created this in 2007, but it has since then increased. A lot... Maybe 20 or more guys.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm.... Probably around the 1-10 range. Only 1 offline but the rest were online.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zer0


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I know of at least eleven.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

A big fat zero.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Friends?? I haven't had too many of those. I guess 2 or 3.
> 
> At bars and nightclubs probably 100s, maybe 1000s of guys "liked" me.


Should've gone with you that way I would have had guys liking me and hitting me up... Always had issues of the opposite sex liking me. I wanted more guys to like me.


----------

